# Trouble With My Pc!!!



## Danielz04 (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi. Im having a serious problem with my computer. i came home and it was switched on (somebody turned it on in my house to use) and there was no image on my monitor which was turned on. my first reaction was turning it off (holding the power button) and then turning it back on. and i got the same problem. it has been working fine since the last 3 months that i got it. havent used it much because i havent been at home much. 
Its specs are:
Gigabyte X58-UD3R motherboard
i7 920 processor
6gb gskill ram
1 tb wd sata HDD
gigabyte gtx 2600C graphics 1gb

and thats about it. i built it myself, it took me a whole day because im not that good at computers but i know some stuff. i read other posts saying that it may be the motherboard or something thats blown but i just wana know if theres a way out of this without spending cash on a new one. >_< not really at a good position to spend money on another computer part.


So the main issue is: 
my comp turns on. all fans are working fan on graphics card is working leds on motherboard light up(the green red and yellow ones in a line). all cables are plugged in as it was working yesterday, but there is just no image being produced on my monitor! which is a 21" benQ g2220HD. also when the speakers are plugged in, i dont hear the windows startup sound. the mouse and keyboard are lit up and seem to work. 

any help would be greatly appreciated or suggestions! or even answers! thanks alot!!


----------



## Conflict0s (Aug 30, 2009)

Hmm any chance you could run onboard gfx to try and problem solve. And I am guessing you are running onboard sound to your speakers?
Also try unplugging anything you don't need like usb pen drivers and what not.


----------



## Danielz04 (Aug 30, 2009)

how do u run onboard gfx? yeah ive taken everything thats unnecessary. at one point i only had the psu and graphics card plugged and i turned it on with no image still.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 30, 2009)

where you put you gfx set it on first pci-e , also try restarting your bios using chmos jmper


----------



## theonedub (Aug 30, 2009)

There is no onboard video on that MB. Try clearing the CMOS via the jumper on the motherboard, look at the manual for specific instructions, should be near the pcie slot.


----------



## human_error (Aug 30, 2009)

Danielz04 said:


> how do u run onboard gfx? yeah ive taken everything thats unnecessary. at one point i only had the psu and graphics card plugged and i turned it on with no image still.



You can't - there are no onboard graphics on x58 boards. Do you get any post beeps when you start to power it on? Also i'd reset your cmos to see if that helps.


----------



## Conflict0s (Aug 30, 2009)

Arh yes sorry, I haven't slept yet and I didn't look at your hardware specs.
Also maybe resitting your gfx card if clearing cmos doesn't work.


----------



## Danielz04 (Aug 30, 2009)

hayder.master said:


> where you put you gfx set it on first pci-e , also try restarting your bios using chmos jmper



sorry im not very good with these advanced stuff.. how do i set 'it' on first pci-e?


----------



## Danielz04 (Aug 30, 2009)

sorry guys what exactly is CMOS? and how do u reset it if the computer doesnt turn on?


----------



## Danielz04 (Aug 30, 2009)

theonedub said:


> There is no onboard video on that MB. Try clearing the CMOS via the jumper on the motherboard, look at the manual for specific instructions, should be near the pcie slot.



whats the jumper? =S sorry..


----------



## Assassin48 (Aug 30, 2009)

this will be easier 

Unplug pc from outlet 
then remove the circle battery from motherboard and hit the power button 

The fans might start but not run since the plug is disconected 

Aftert that put the battery back in then plug it in


----------



## Conflict0s (Aug 30, 2009)

You have no clear cmos button on your motherboard but there should be two pins that your short out that clears it. It is said that it is near your south bridge but it will be in your manual so I would have a quick look inside. Basically turn off your pc, unplug the power from the power supply and just short them two pins out with something metal and give it a minuet. then connect your power and try and boot back up. But really, I would just go straight to your manual and it should tell you.

Or do what Assassin48 said


----------



## Danielz04 (Aug 30, 2009)

any idea where the battery is located though? i dont see the battery if i just glance through the system. would it be on the other side of the mother board?
and also do i leave everything plugged in on the motherboard? :S 

i dont know if i have the manual btw! >_<...  

i really appreciate the help everyones giving me.. but im really sorry i dont know all these things i feel bad..


----------



## Conflict0s (Aug 30, 2009)

I think you are going to have to take your gfx card out. Check this link..
http://www.firingsquad.com/media/article_image.asp/2423/05
See where the orange "slot" is? Well to the right of it is the cmos battery.
Make sure your power is off and the plug is out of the wall. Then around that little battery at the bottom of the circle is a kind of a small pressing tab. Press that and the battery should pop out slightly, then pull the battery out and wait 15 seconds and then place the battery back in. Remember which way it was facing before though. Then connect everything back up (including your gfx card) and power on.


----------



## Danielz04 (Aug 30, 2009)

OMG i see it. wow thanks for those instructions. but now im facing the taking the battery out problem. =S how is that done? im not sure its a pressing button as ive pressed it and it didnt pop out. but there is a little metal tab sticking out. would u suggest i pull it with a screw driver or something?


----------



## Conflict0s (Aug 30, 2009)

Yea that little tab you should be able to push on in downwards and feel it move, when it moves try and get your finger behind the battery and pop it out.

EDIT: And no you can definitely take it out.


----------



## Danielz04 (Aug 30, 2009)

it shouldnt be one of those non removable ones right? i just did a bit of research and im still not able to get it out. i dont wana be forceful but gentle isnt getting it out =S!


----------



## Danielz04 (Aug 30, 2009)

i justtoook it out do i press the power button?


----------



## Danielz04 (Aug 30, 2009)

i pressed it nothign happened. what exactly do i do after i put everything back? lol should it return to normal?


----------



## Conflict0s (Aug 30, 2009)

Place the battery back into the motherboard the correct way. Then place your gfx card back in and power your system up.
So everything is plugged back in and is back to normal.


----------



## Danielz04 (Aug 30, 2009)

the comp just turnd on and off and on and off, one cycle occuring every 2 seconds. what happened?


----------



## Conflict0s (Aug 30, 2009)

Hmm, power down and unplug the power and recheck that everything is in its correct place and propperly seated. Then try and boot up again.


----------



## Danielz04 (Aug 30, 2009)

hey i fixed it up and powered it up! but there isnt any signal like last time on the monitor. the mouse went off and back on for a second just then but once.. and i here buzzing.  but it has stopped now. all i hear is the usual tower humming.. with no image


----------



## Danielz04 (Aug 30, 2009)

just turned it off.. oh man.. this is killing me lol.


----------



## Conflict0s (Aug 30, 2009)

Ok try checking the cables that are going to your monitor to the out ports on your gfx card. If still no use, try and change the cable eg: use a VGA cable instead of a DVI cable.
Apart from that I don't really know what else to advise.
Maybe someone else on the forum could help you.


----------



## KH0UJ (Aug 30, 2009)

Danielz04 said:


> hey i fixed it up and powered it up! but there isnt any signal like last time on the monitor. the mouse went off and back on for a second just then but once.. and i here buzzing.  but it has stopped now. all i hear is the usual tower humming.. with no image



is your monitor receiving video signal? here`s your board manual http://america.giga-byte.com/FileList/Manual/motherboard_manual_ga-ex58-ud3r_1.6_e.pdf

what`s your monitor`s brand and model?


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 30, 2009)

Danielz04 said:


> sorry im not very good with these advanced stuff.. how do i set 'it' on first pci-e?



there is two pci-e set it in first one the upper one which is near the blue heat sink


----------



## KH0UJ (Aug 30, 2009)

secondly, try swapping your memory modules and re install it just to make sure


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 30, 2009)

KH0UJ said:


> secondly, try swapping your memory modules and re install it just to make sure



+1 for that , also try put 1 ram stick in different slot


----------



## KH0UJ (Aug 30, 2009)

im also concerned about the humming, what kind of hum? is it 60 HZ hum? or high frequency hum?
and can you point it where it sounds?


----------



## Danielz04 (Aug 30, 2009)

but theres no startup sound on the speakers.. would that mean theres something wrong with the actual bootup of the computer? =S


----------



## Danielz04 (Aug 30, 2009)

umm the hum should be okay i think.. not sure but it sounds normal to me. well so far. um the ram im testing now! thanks for your help guys i really appreciate it.  ill update u soon give me a few minutes to make changes.


----------



## KH0UJ (Aug 30, 2009)

Danielz04 said:


> but theres no startup sound on the speakers.. would that mean theres something wrong with the actual bootup of the computer? =S



mobos sometimes do that if there`s no memory module installed, or no CPU installed, is there any beep sound? did you install the small speaker on the mobo when you assemble it?

that small buzzer like speaker is important also on diagnosing problems, it can emit beep codes which tells you where`s the problem area


----------



## Danielz04 (Aug 30, 2009)

my graphics card wont fit in the 2nd pci-e slot =S
case is blocking it X_X


----------



## Luke (Aug 30, 2009)

What PSU are you running?

Also fill out your system specs in the control panel


----------



## Danielz04 (Aug 30, 2009)

just tested 1 2 gig ram stick and a different monitor using an older cable that i found. still doesnt work.. the humming is actually quite loud and all the LEDs on the motherboard are lighting up. upon powering it up i waited for a while to see if the humming would die down but it didnt.. for about 30 seconds so i turned it off incase something would happen.


----------



## Danielz04 (Aug 30, 2009)

um a seasonic s12 energy 650W atx 12V PSU.. i was recommended it so i purchased it.


----------



## Danielz04 (Aug 30, 2009)

KH0UJ said:


> mobos sometimes do that if there`s no memory module installed, or no CPU installed, is there any beep sound? did you install the small speaker on the mobo when you assemble it?
> 
> that small buzzer like speaker is important also on diagnosing problems, it can emit beep codes which tells you where`s the problem area



theres no loud beeping sounds but the normal startup beeping sound. i didnt hear anything out of the ordinary. and no constant beeping either..


----------



## KH0UJ (Aug 30, 2009)

Danielz04 said:


> just tested 1 2 gig ram stick and a different monitor using an older cable that i found. still doesnt work.. the humming is actually quite loud and all the LEDs on the motherboard are lighting up. upon powering it up i waited for a while to see if the humming would die down but it didnt.. for about 30 seconds so i turned it off incase something would happen.



can you point where`s the humming came from? is it on the PSU? or the mobo?


----------



## KH0UJ (Aug 30, 2009)

so your mobo and PSU should be fine then, do you have a spare video card?


----------



## Danielz04 (Aug 30, 2009)

nope but the video card fan turns do u reckon it could be the culprit? how do u tell if its operating?


----------



## KH0UJ (Aug 30, 2009)

Danielz04 said:


> theres no loud beeping sounds but the normal startup beeping sound. i didnt hear anything out of the ordinary. and no constant beeping either..



mobo-ok
PSU-ok
memory-ok
video card-?

shorted video cards can also emit humming sounds due to high ampere scenario


----------



## Danielz04 (Aug 30, 2009)

just turned on the pc its coming from the graphics card. but all the devices are humming anyway. gfx card being the loudest


----------



## KH0UJ (Aug 30, 2009)

Danielz04 said:


> nope but the video card fan turns do u reckon it could be the culprit? how do u tell if its operating?



try installing it on the lower PCIe slot and see if it can transmit a signal to the monitor


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 30, 2009)

here is pic and i made sign on first pci-e and battery , also try put one stick of ram in the blue ram slot and i sign on it


----------



## KH0UJ (Aug 30, 2009)

Danielz04 said:


> just turned on the pc its coming from the graphics card. but all the devices are humming anyway. gfx card being the loudest



unplug the videocard and try powering the PC without it and see if the humming sound disappears


----------



## Danielz04 (Aug 30, 2009)

the lower slot is blocked by the case though. as the gfx card is really large. =S theres a sort of harddrive containment section in the case which is sticking out and blocks a small area for the graphics card to enter so that it can fit. =S mayb i shud try to remove it? although im not sure its possible.


----------



## KH0UJ (Aug 30, 2009)

Danielz04 said:


> the lower slot is blocked by the case though. as the gfx card is really large. =S theres a sort of harddrive containment section in the case which is sticking out and blocks a small area for the graphics card to enter so that it can fit. =S mayb i shud try to remove it? although im not sure its possible.



try first removing the VGA card and power up the PC, and see if the hum disappears, 
it could be a PSU dropping or the VGA card shorting


----------



## Danielz04 (Aug 30, 2009)

im testing the card in the second port now. unscrewed my case around to make it fit.


----------



## Danielz04 (Aug 30, 2009)

no image. =S doesnt work.
i was just playing games yesterday on this comp how cud it be destroyed so easily =|?


----------



## KH0UJ (Aug 30, 2009)

Danielz04 said:


> im testing the card in the second port now. unscrewed my case around to make it fit.



just take your time bro BTW you have a bad ass set-up there im jealous


----------



## KH0UJ (Aug 30, 2009)

Danielz04 said:


> no image. =S doesnt work.



now try unplugging the VGA card and power up the  PC see if the hum goes away,
it could be a faulty PSU or shorting VGA card causing the PSU to hum
and if possible try another spare video card

EDIT: there should be a "no videocard Beep code" check the manual for the beep sequence on a "no video card" scenario


----------



## Danielz04 (Aug 30, 2009)

how about that theory that i suggested earlier about the startup sound.. like the comp doesnt start up.. thats suggesting something isnt it?


----------



## Danielz04 (Aug 30, 2009)

computer is completely silent without GFX card!


----------



## Danielz04 (Aug 30, 2009)

KH0UJ said:


> just take your time bro BTW you have a bad ass set-up there im jealous



LOL @ that!


----------



## KH0UJ (Aug 30, 2009)

Danielz04 said:


> how about that theory that i suggested earlier about the startup sound.. like the comp doesnt start up.. thats suggesting something isnt it?



you said its humming right? and the video card is the loudest


----------



## KH0UJ (Aug 30, 2009)

Danielz04 said:


> computer is completely silent without GFX card!



bro can you test the VGA card on a different PC? i think that`s the one giving you problems
RMA it if it still doesnt work on another PC


----------



## Danielz04 (Aug 30, 2009)

its as silent as a sleeping baby without the VGA card. bt i dno mayb the sound is meant to b like that.. arent they always loud?


----------



## Danielz04 (Aug 30, 2009)

wats RMA?


----------



## Danielz04 (Aug 30, 2009)

what am i gonna do to stop the next graphics card i get from exploding on me then ? :S


----------



## KH0UJ (Aug 30, 2009)

Danielz04 said:


> what am i gonna do to stop the next graphics card i get from exploding on me then ? :S



I think you just got a factory defect one, its really a normal scenario for any PC part to be defective where did you bought the card? i think you can RMA it to them and ask for replacement

 Return Merchandise Authorization (RMA)


----------



## MaximusE (Aug 30, 2009)

had much times the same problem.


reset ur bios

take out the cpu and the gfx and put them back off i think is gonna be ok


----------



## KH0UJ (Aug 30, 2009)

Danielz04 said:


> what am i gonna do to stop the next graphics card i get from exploding on me then ? :S



maybe try adding some back-up fans to eliminate the overheating scenario?
or if you want a little colder, refrigerate everything to avoid future heating problems?
no just kidding


----------



## Danielz04 (Aug 30, 2009)

MaximusE said:


> had much times the same problem.
> 
> 
> reset ur bios
> ...



how do u reset the bios?


----------



## Danielz04 (Aug 30, 2009)

khouj, the GFX card has been working before though. it was working just yesterday. i was playing prototype beautifully! lol


----------



## Danielz04 (Aug 30, 2009)

how do u reset the bios though? =S all i really hope is that i didnt blow anything and its just a pc error because everything has been working perfect! until this morning. when my sister turned on the comp this happened.


----------



## Danielz04 (Aug 30, 2009)

KH0UJ said:


> maybe try adding some back-up fans to eliminate the overheating scenario?
> or if you want a little colder, refrigerate everything to avoid future heating problems?
> no just kidding



haha i got alot of fans though. the pc is quite cool actually. never heats up. =) i just really wish this never happen its caused so much trouble! ive been at it for 4 hours..


----------



## Danielz04 (Aug 30, 2009)

is it safe to take the processor out and put it back in?


----------



## KH0UJ (Aug 30, 2009)

Danielz04 said:


> khouj, the GFX card has been working before though. it was working just yesterday. i was playing prototype beautifully! lol



ya but the humming sound makes me think its shorting voltage regulator on the VGA card itself, then when you remove it, it`s completely silent that`s why i suggest if you could test it on another rig to double check if the 2nd rig will hum, then definately its the VGA card causing the PSU and other components to hum


----------



## Danielz04 (Aug 30, 2009)

could it possibly be a pc error? something wrong with the system? bios? even though i dont know how they operate?


----------



## KH0UJ (Aug 30, 2009)

Danielz04 said:


> is it safe to take the processor out and put it back in?



ya you can do that too, but like you said, the beeping sequence is just normal so
the memory is detecting, the CPU is detecting PSU run test OK, 

the questionable part is the VGA card, and the humming if its installed
its just my opinion bro, but i may be wrong


----------



## KH0UJ (Aug 30, 2009)

Danielz04 said:


> could it possibly be a pc error? something wrong with the system? bios? even though i dont know how they operate?



maybe, but i cant think of any scenario on the humming sound other than a partially shorting circuit


----------



## Danielz04 (Aug 30, 2009)

aww thanks alot man.. for your help!


----------



## KH0UJ (Aug 30, 2009)

there`s also one way to detect it, using multimeter on the 12V side on the PSU, and see if its dropping the voltage due to the suspected partial short, and test it without the VGA card and see if its normal 12.XX something


----------



## Danielz04 (Aug 30, 2009)

is resetting the bios the same as rebooting the CMOS?


----------



## KH0UJ (Aug 30, 2009)

Danielz04 said:


> aww thanks alot man.. for your help!



no probs bro i hope you can get it all sort out man, its an ass kicking set-up
you got there


----------



## KH0UJ (Aug 30, 2009)

Danielz04 said:


> is resetting the bios the same as rebooting the CMOS?



ya, its the same bro, resetting the BIOS is the same on the one you did earlier, taking out the battery=resetting the BIOS, there`s a special jumper that you need to retap the pinning for 5 seconds and put it back in position again, but the same with the battery taken off and put back again


----------



## Danielz04 (Aug 30, 2009)

i dont know what this jumper thing is.. is it on my cpu? =S


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 30, 2009)

Read the manual that come's with your motherboard. It will show you the exact location of the jumper on the motherboard and a picture diagram of how to clear the CMOS.


----------



## MaximusE (Aug 30, 2009)

in asus mobos theres a button behind. in other mobos are on the motherboard inside find a little clip and put it to the clear cmos position for 1 min check ur manual to find it more easily


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 30, 2009)

Try reseating your cpu, disconnect all drives and use only one stick of ram for now.


----------

